# HELP PLEASE? why now? what should I do?



## WannaBeMummy (Oct 18, 2004)

I have just had 3rd failed DIUI and this has been after 5 failed ICSIs so have def been through the mill.

Phoned the clinic to see about changing drug dose for next IUI as only been getting one folli and they have said now think I have a chocolate cyst and probably endometriosis and want to do an op to look at it before any more treatment!! Am totally gobsmacked and feel so let down and confused.

I have been told all along there is nothing wrong with me and no reason why I should not get pregnant our only problem was very low sperm count hence ICSI.

After 5 go's at this we had big review with the consultants and they said felt issue was still sperm and advised donor. We really pushed them to see if I could have any problems and if there was any more tests etc they could do to rule everything out and they said NO so why this now!

I have had the one cyst they are talking about from day 1 and has showed up in all of the many many scans and I have just been told it was an old haemoragic cyst and nothing to worry about. It has never stopped treatment before. During all of my ICSI I responded well to the drugs and always produced 15+ eggs and had high fertilisation rates so they were quite happy no problems with me and my eggs. They even drained this cyst in one EC and still no comments were made of it being a problem and poss endo so WHY NOW?

Feel like why should we have got 2 years down the line and spent nearly £20,000 for them to now be changing their minds!!!

What impact would this have on our chances of success in getting pregnant? If this could be causing a problem with me then maybe DIUI is not the option?

Where do I go from here? feel really let down by the doctors and feel they should have told me all this before? All they say is a different consultant looked at it this time and now this is his opinion but how can it be so different and they be allowed to throw this at us now?

Sorry to ramble on but dont know what to do or who to ask for help so really hope someone can help me?

Will I ever get pregnant or should I just admit defeat now?![flash=200,200][/flash]


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear how much you have been through. 
I would be suprised if the cyst was causing you not to conceive. If it really was a problem, then it would have affected how you responded in the ICSI cycles but as this is not the case then it shouldn't be causing a problem now.
Maybe they are just trying to think of a reason as to why you haven't conceived and this is the only thing they can think of where maybe there isn't a reason to be able to pin point.
Sounds like you need to have a consultation with doc before you go any further.

Ruth


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Wannabe,

We have just been through our 5th failed attempt so feeling a little raw. Your posting hit a nerve as you are obviously been through a lot and not getting any answers either.

We also started out as male factor. My DH was discovered to be azoospermic after a cancer operation but we managed to obtain sperm from a biopsy.

Then we faced failed cycle after failed cycle with supposedly top-grade embryos not implanting. From what you have written this does sound like the problem with your ICSI cycles?

We then looked at immune issues and I was diagnosed with high natural killer cells. The theory was that part of my immune system was destroying the embies and stopping them from implanting. We tried 3 cycles with expensive immune modulating drugs but it still failed.

We also tried blood thinners in case there was a problem with blood supply to the womb and I had 2 hysteroscopies for polyps.

We are probably going to give up now as I am nearly 44 and we have run out of money and other resources.

If we were to continue we would look at the following -

The work of the Reproductive Immunologist Dr Carter. He is about to start a collaboration with the ARGC in London

http://www.multiplemiscarriage.com/

A hidden baterial infection as per the work of Dr Toth

http://www.fertilitysolution.com/

Then there are the options of a surrogate, DE or DS.....

It appears that you have not been investigated for other problems ie. thyroid, APA, blood clotting issues at all?

I know that all of these things are experimental but for those of us with repeat failures these may be things to consider?

Hope that this helps.

With warmest regards,


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, Just wanted to offer my hugs & sympathy.

I have different problems to you, but one thing I find with all this is that each go is an experiment as such, as to what your bodies can cope with and problems they have.  The Drs are going in blind as they have no idea as to how our bodies are  going to cope, what goes for one person is a no go for the next.

Fertility must be one of the few things that you pay for without having any guarantees and anything to show for it.  We get very cynical sometimes when we're handing the money over, but I look at it that we're paying for their expertise.

I get increasingly frustrated that we're not NHS eligible due to me having a son already.  But due to unforseen events of nature things have been taken our of our hands.

My first IVF I was on a low dose of 100 and I only made 1 egg.  They were scared to put it up in case I got OHSS, so everyone is different aren't they as some people obviously 100 is too much for them.

Can't really help but I do sympathise that it's to our costs emotionally, physically and financially.  But I do know if we dodn't try we would never know.  And I'm eternally grateful to modern science.  

I have ec on monday and hoping this could be the one 

Wishing you all lots of luck in your future treatment.  Nx


----------



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

HI Wannabe

I'm on my 2ww for my 5th ICSI, and it's not often I see posts from people as 'experienced' in ICSI as me. I would agree with the info that Flopsy has given you. After our third BFN we consulted a number of different 'experts' as we'd realised they would give us different advice as they all only have limited experience - IVF especially for people like us who do not conceive through it easily is a real guinea pig experiment, but it's our only option so what can you do.

We consulted with Zita West, started acupuncture, had immunology tests, had sperm fragmentation tests, had STD tests, had a second opinion from our original hospital and consulted two centres in the states.

Originally we had ICSI because of MF, but from the testing it turns out I'm borderline polycystic, and have raised NK cells. 

Maybe this attempt won't work either, and if it doesn't I'm stopping, because I can't put myself through this anymore. But I do feel that by contacting so many different people, we empowered ourselves with information, and if this latest attempt doesn't work, no matter how devastated I will be, (and I expect to be completely devastated) then I feel we have done everything possible at the current time that is available within the IVF spectrum.

You must be exhausted from everything you've been through and I am sorry that this has happened to someone else. You must want to be a mum so much to put yourself through this and even though I can't change things, I hope it helps a little that you're not alone

hugs and sympathy

Rosy


----------



## WannaBeMummy (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you so much everyone for your replies it is comforting to know you are not alone on this horrible rollercoaster of infertility!

Ruth thanks for your positive thoughts this is kinda what I think / hoped. From what I ahve read on net if the cysts was causing a problem I would not ahve responded to the drugs which is not the case - is this correct or just wishful thinking?

Flopsy sorry to read you have had a hard time to and thanks for all the info.

Rosy fingers crossed you get your much wished for BFP this time when do you test?

Nicola hope EC went well and you make the 2ww and get your BFP.

I have made a phone appointment for consultation with the consultant who has put this on my notes for tomorrow so hope to get a few more answers then and if necessary will have to go and see them but hard due to distance.

I have been tested for blood clotting and no problems but not sure about the killer cells so will def ask about that and will look at the web info so thanks for that.

Problem now is if they feel something wrong with me to where from here?  We moved to donor sperm as were told purely MF problem but if this is not the case should we give DP sperm another go?


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi wanna be,

Just read your message and wanted to say try and keep yor spirits up though especially hard at moment as I do believe that you'll get there in the end and in the mean time we'll all be here to help you,

Lots of love and a big 
Love Clare xxx


----------

